# Éjecter un DVD dans le drive externe



## lyrane (14 Mai 2012)

Voila on lit partout qu il y a sur le clavier une touche pour éjecter les cd ou DVD du lecteur externe en haut à droite mais je ne la vois pas.... Savez vous laquelle utiliser ? Merci 
Pas : Elle est bien sur le mbpro par contre...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2012)

Hello

il faudrait mettre ton profil à jour car nous ne savons pas quelle machine tu utilises ni quel Os 

Sous lion: 
disque dur>système>bibliothèque>coreservices>menu extras

là tu cherches "eject.menu"

double cliques dessus

hop, enjoy


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

sinon glisser le DVD a éjecter dans la poubelle devrait éjecter celui-ci sinon cmd+e sur le dvd sinon sur un clavier de bureau ( apple bien sur) elle se trouve au dessus de la touche delete et a coté de la touche son


----------



## lyrane (14 Mai 2012)

Merci et je vais mettre mon profil à jour


----------

